# PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Moin Moin erstmal,

hab da ein kleines / großes problem was mich schon seit längerem begeitet immer wenn ich meinen Rechner ausversehen etwas andetsche stürzt er ab und ich weis nicht woran es liegt meine hardware seht ihr in der sig.. worn kann das liegen?


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Überprüfe mal deine ram slots ...bzw ob ein ram ein wenig wackelt.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

was wäre wenns daran liegt was kann ich dann machen? habe hier noch ein P5Q pro liegen soll ich dann die mobo's wechseln oder was? könnte es auch an lüftersteuerung liegen?


----------



## riedochs (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Scheint irgendwo ein Wackelkontakt zu sein.


----------



## Per4mance (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

erstmal versuchen den ram wieder festzustecken 

ansonsten alle steckerverbindungen/slotkarten  überprüfen und hoffen das es dann war


----------



## True Monkey (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Nimm erst mal alle rams heraus und teste mal mit einem alle slots durch ob es auch wirklich so ist wie ich es mir denke.

Wenn dann ein slot als schuldiger auszumachen ist drücke diesen mit einer Flachzange leicht zusammen so das der ram wieder besser sitzt.
Aber vorsichtig 

Vllt ist auch staub daran schuld das einer keinen richtigen kontakt hat .......ausblasen könnte dann helfen .


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

also die ram machen bei mir schon länger probleme mit dem rampage nur das mit dem dandetschen ist schon länger da. habe vorkurzem meinen zu sauber machen auseinander gebaut und wieder zusammen gebaut die rams sind fest drin!


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*



True Monkey schrieb:


> Nimm erst mal alle rams heraus und teste mal mit einem alle slots durch ob es auch wirklich so ist wie ich es mir denke.
> 
> Wenn dann ein slot als schuldiger auszumachen ist drücke diesen mit einer Flachzange leicht zusammen so das der ram wieder besser sitzt.
> Aber vorsichtig



ok ich werds versuchen also bis irgendwann mal hoffe das ich denn rechner wieder an bekomme wenn die rams raus sind könnte dann etwas dauern.

edit: hilft nichts ach egal muss dann halt immer etwas auf passen und auf ein 1366 sys. sparen! mal sehen was diesen sommer so alles raus kommt bin schon ca 1/2jahr wieder raus aus denn pc sachen muss mich erstmal wieder rein lesen.


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Moin Moin erstmal,
> 
> hab da ein kleines / großes problem was mich schon seit längerem begeitet immer wenn ich meinen Rechner ausversehen etwas andetsche stürzt er ab und ich weis nicht woran es liegt meine hardware seht ihr in der sig.. worn kann das liegen?



bei meiner Schwester ist das auch so, gegenstoßen und Schwupp PC ist aus. Bei ihr liegt es an einem Billig Case, Pc ist bei one.de gekauft und das Case ist aus Dünnen Blech das gegen die Rückseite des Mainboards drückt wenn sie gegen kommt.
Vieleicht ist es das selbe Problem bei dir, ich denke nicht das es an den Rams oder Steckkarten liegt, den schließlich sind Letzteres verschraubt und können sich nicht rühren, während die Rams in die Bänke gedrückt werden durch die Klammern an der Seite.
Andere Möglichkeit dein Schalter oder Resetknopf kommt mit seinen Lötstellen gegen das Gehäuse innere, was auch zum absturz führt.
Oder du hast da einen Abstandshalter zuviel, der gegen das Board drückt.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Also das case ist ein Atcs 840 das war bestimmt nicht billig bei mir war beim CM690 aber auch so keinen schimmer was da los ist abstandshalter sind genau richtig denn sonst hätte ich keinen pc mehr (kurzschluss).


----------



## HeNrY (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Festplatte überprüft?


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

hab ich auch schon


----------



## Wadde (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Klingt zwar etwas komisch aber Netzteil mal überpfrüft ob alles richtig dran ist?Wackelkontakt könnte sein am Stecker.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Nö ist es auch nich hate vorher ein Bequiet und dann hab ich auf ein corsair umgerüstet ist immer noch das gleiche problem! Vielicht ist es ja das Mobo mal sehen voll zum ******


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Das du kein Billig Case hast ist klar  hast du dir mal den Power und Resetschalter genauer angeschaut? Eventuell mal gegen die Front gedrückt neben den Schaltern? soetwas hatte ich mal mit dem Front USB Anschlüssen an meinem Case von NZXT.
Ist es immer an der Gleichen stelle wen du gegen kommst das er abstürzt bzw ausgeht?


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Hey da fällt mir doch was ein, hast du nicht geschrieben das du deinen PC zerlegst und sauber gemacht hast? die Rückblende des Mainboards könnte der verursacher sein, ich hatte mal das eine Erdungsklammer die in den USB anschluss gekommen war, hatte es aber noch Rechtzeitig mitbekommen.


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Hey da fällt mir doch was ein, hast du nicht geschrieben das du deinen PC zerlegst und sauber machst? die ATX Blende des Mainboards könnte der verursacher sein, ich hatte mal das mir eine Erdungsklammer in den USB anschluss gekommen war, hatte das aber noch Rechtzeitig mitbekommen.
Aber wenn es das auch nicht ist käme auch eine Mechaniche Verspannung in Frage.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch,
hat bei mir an nem Wackelkontakt des PCI-E X16 Slots
gelegen, (war bei meinem 1. P5Q-DLX) ist mit meinem neuen Board weg.

Würde es mal mit nem anderen Board versuchen.


----------



## WaldemarE (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

danke für die hilfe sieht so aus als würde ich denn bescheiden fehler wohl nicht finden. werde damit wohl bis zum neuen sys leben müssen. welches 1366 Mobo(möglichst MicroATX), CPU und RAM haben ne gute P/L fürs OCn?


----------



## PC-User (25. April 2010)

*AW: PC stürzt bei erschütterung ab*

Jo nichts zu danken  Ich gehe mal von aus das wenn du dir ein Neues Board holst, das alte Board (wen sich der berg von ausgetauschten Komponenten die vom Aufrüsten häufen tut) das es dann Problemlos laufen tut


----------

